# Honda 5013 stalling



## dianna (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a Honda 5013 riding mower. It just started having some stalling issues. I can mow for about 10 or 15 minutes and then it will stall. If I let it sit for about half an hour then it will start but then die again after 10 or 15 minutes. I have replaced the fuel filter, and blew compressed air through the cap to make sure it wasn't blocked, could this be a solenoid problem? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like it could be a stuck or sticking fuel bowl float valve, partially saturated float, or a pinched or partially blocked fuel hose or filter. If you disconnect the fuel line from the carb., does fuel flow freely? This should eliminate the possibility of a problem upstream from the carb. Something else you might take a look at is the vent in the fuel tank. Does the tank vent properly or build up a vaccum? A mud dauber's nest could be the culprit. Most fuel tanks are vented through the fuel tank cap. 

I am sure other member will have some good ideas to check out. Hopefully this will get you started on some items to look at. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way Dianna.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Check for spark when the problem occurs. You might have an ign. coil on its way south.


----------



## dianna (Aug 20, 2007)

*Fuel relate?*

I think it must be fuel related. Once it stalls I can pull the choke out enought to limp back to the house but it runs very rough. If I try to go faster than first gear or engage the mower it just dies.


----------



## dianna (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!!! :spinsmile


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You might replace the spark plugs as a shot in the dark. Sometimes they can cure a multitude of ills. Not too much $.


----------



## dianna (Aug 20, 2007)

Turns out the carb was gunked up, drained the gas and cleaned the carb and all is good so far. Thank you for all of the help!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad the problem worked out on the cheap! Just a suggestion if you aren't already doing this; be sure to treat ALL of the gas you run in the machine with Stabile and during long periods when you will not be using it such as winter storage, mix the gas with Stabil double strength and run the gas through the engine for several minutes to be sure the carb gets good treated fuel. 

I have used Stabil in all of my gas engine equipment for many years since having annual problems with gummed up carburetors in Spring. It really works well and I have not had any problems since I started using it.


----------

